
Samsung SmartTV: Why “Host Name: Localhost”? - Shihan
https://eu.community.samsung.com/t5/TV-Audio-Video/Why-quot-Host-Name-localhost-quot/td-p/425332
======
Shihan
Post is from February 2018, issue still exists as for today.

